# Tutorial für strukturierte Programmierung (MVC)



## dotlens (16. Sep 2004)

hallo zusammen

kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial um ein bischen strukturiertes programmieren zu lernen, habe mal von MVC gehört. ist das gut? 
Muss in Zukunft viele grosse tools machen, und sollte ein bisschen strukturiert vorgehen können. 

danke


----------



## foobar (16. Sep 2004)

Design Patterns


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Bücher, Tutorials und Links

Der Ausdruck "objektorientierte Programmierung" ist wahrscheinlich passender als "strukturierte Programmierung".


----------

